# 2014 Baffin Classic



## t-tung

Never too soon to put I on your calendar. February 7th and 8th. I will post details on the tournament as I finalize them. Had a good showing last year considering it was on Valentine's Day. Paid out $18,500 to winners including 4 places (10% of the field) and $2000 each day for biggest trout. I'm considering having a Calcutta this year. Let me know what you think. Anyone interested in becoming a sponsor for this tournament email me at [email protected]

Looking forward to another great tournament.

Tommy Hartung


----------



## t-tung

*Now accepting pre-entry fees*

Entry fees this year are $500 per 2-man team. This includes the big trout pot ($100) which will be paid out each day. PRE-ENTRY MUST BE IN NO LATER THAN MIDNIGHT ON SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 2ND 2014. After midnight up until the captain's meeting, entry fees will be $800 and you will start at the end of the pack during launch on day 1. For example, if we have 50 pre-entries, the first late entry will automatically start at 51, second at 52, and so on. You will not be eligible to draw your starting position.

You can send payment in a few different ways:
*Credit Card* (Visa, Mastercard, American Express, Discover) Call me and I'll take payment over the phone via Square and send you a paid receipt over text or email. ($515 total....Square has to get their 5%)
*Cashier's Check or Money Order* (No personal checks) $500 Call me for pick up or mailing address. 
*Paypal* Send $515 to [email protected] on Paypal. (Paypal get's their 5%) 
*CASH* Call me and we'll meet up if you're local (Corpus Christi)

(970) Four-3-Three 3-one-2-one


----------



## younggun55

I'll be there...should be a **** good turnout, and be a ton of fast boats around this year


----------



## t-tung

Yessir. Looking forward to it. Can't wait to see some of the new ones from this year in person.


----------



## sea hunt 202

is there a size minimum on the boat you must fish out of


----------



## t-tung

no sir. all sizes welcome


----------



## t-tung

The 2-day Baffin Classic tournament is still on and scheduled for February 7th and 8th. 

The Baffin Classic - Weekend Warrior tournament is a separate tournament on January 25th.


----------



## roughneck 365

Looking forward to fishing both!


----------



## kja88

Might have to make this one...


----------



## t-tung

Aight guys...... Weekend Warrior has come and gone. Thanks for everyone that came out. Conditions were brutal and it showed.

DEADLINE FOR THE BAFFIN CLASSIC IS MONDAY FEBRUARY 3RD.

Payment options are the same as before. After a few hateful, colorful emails to SquareUp, I got them lined out and can take Credit card over the phone now. I also have a Paypal account [email protected] If all else fails, give me a cll and we'll get you signed up 970-433-3121

Captain's meeting will be at Mykel May's again...tournament will be at Marker 37. THERE WILL BE AN OPTIONAL CALCUTTA AT THE CAPTAIN'S MEETING. THERE WILL BE NO CAP. Cash only!

Sorry I've been away for a coupe days trying to get caught up with work after taking 3 days off last week. Give me a call or text if you have any questions

Tommy


----------



## t-tung

Tomorrow is the last day to get those entries in. Seems a lot of guys are a little gun-shy of the weather after the Weekend Warrior tourney. This one shouldn't be as cold, just Ã  little wet maybe. Everybody is fishing the same conditions so put your money down and let's see who can actually grind out 6 fish in adverse conditions.


----------



## JH1978

When and where is the captains meeting? Address?
Thank you ! Gunna be fun


----------



## younggun55

JH1978 said:


> When and where is the captains meeting? Address?
> Thank you ! Gunna be fun


Mikel mays, it's the restraunt on bob hall pier.


----------



## t-tung

Ended up with 42 teams, including the 4 tournament sponsor teams. Captain's meeting will be at 5PM tomorrow at Mykel May's (one Bob Hall Pier). Should start going over the rules around 7 and open up the Calcutta shortly afterwards. The Calcutta will be open to the public with no max cap and will be CASH ONLY. Teams start at $60 and go up in $20 increments. Looking forward to to seeing you guys out there. Shoot me a text if you have any questions. 970-433-3121 Tommy


----------



## BigBuckCK

Any updates from the weigh-in today?


----------



## BigBuckCK

Final weights!


----------

